# LED shimmer



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

In this thread you can read about the DIY LED build:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...atic-plant-club/115178-6-ft-long-diy-led.html

And here is a video from last night that shows up the shimmer:





You can see that on the right where the filter outflow pipe really agitates the water the shimmer is very strong. On the right the surface agitation is less and the shimmer is less.

The two simple plants in the tank came back to life after installing the two LED rails. Note that the plants are not directly under the LED emitters. That makes a lot of difference in the PAR. PAR under each emitter is 115, but it falls off to 80 as you move away.

Tank gets no fertilizers and no CO2. Bottom is just 1/2 inch of inert pool filter sand. Water changes with RO only. If these plants could come back to life that is only because of the light.


----------

